# Tourist Bristol



## moonsi til (Jan 22, 2009)

I will be visiting Bristol for the 1st time early March to visit a friend who has lived there for a few years. We are going to spend the Saturday visiting tourist attractions and maybe the open top tour bus. 

What would suggest is worth a visit? I will be arriving Friday evening and leaving Sunday evening.


----------



## mattie (Jan 22, 2009)

Bath.


Seriously, SS Great Britain if you like a bit of maritime/industrial heritage.  You can get a water taxi/bus thing from various spots near town (the spots near the water obviously).  There was an industrial museum along from the Great Britain,  I think I heard it was being renovated though (or turned into yuppie flats if the rest of the area is anything to go by), and might be a bit dry if you have no real interest in that sort of thing.

I'd definitely recommend the SS Great Britain though

http://www.ssgreatbritain.org/Home.aspx


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2009)

I second the recommendation for the SS _Great Britain_.  I went last summer for the first time in years, and I was really impressed.  They've done a magnificent job of restoring her.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 22, 2009)

Take a walk up through clifton to the suspension bridge, thats pretty nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2009)

Gawd,

I suppose I've lived here too long.

I suppose it depends what it's like where you live... but it's hardly the Peak District.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 22, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Gawd,
> 
> I suppose I've lived here too long.
> 
> I suppose it depends what it's like where you live... but it's hardly the Peak District.



LOL - not planning a career in Tourist Information, then...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

It's hard to give specific things tbh.

I'd say just wander around. Although the Clifton suspension bridge is awesome.

I would say Cabot tower, but I don't think you're allowed to gup there anymore.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2009)

I fit is one of those days when it pissistently* rains, go to the museum. They have some rather excellent ceramics in there.  I discovered that one day when passing through Bristohl with an hour to spare.  But then I like ceramics and you probably don't and maybe hate museums.  I read about a camera obscura that was in Clifton somewhere.  Is it still there, and can it be visited still?


*yes I know


----------



## JTG (Jan 22, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I second the recommendation for the SS _Great Britain_.  I went last summer for the first time in years, and I was really impressed.  They've done a magnificent job of restoring her.



Yes, my week's work experience there 15 years ago was rather successful 

St Mary Redcliffe, floating harbour, spension bridge and that


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> LOL - not planning a career in Tourist Information, then...



I could tell you where you could find St John's Wort growing out of the pavement.


----------



## brix (Jan 22, 2009)

The boat trips are great.  Links in this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=267822&highlight=boat+trip+bristol


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm really liking the suspension bridge idea and my mate did mention a boat ride. i can't wait and it's not till March 6th...it's rubbish that I haven't visted before. 

I'm looking forward to eating out and shopping too.
...thank you for the replys..


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I would say Cabot tower, but I don't think you're allowed to gup there anymore.



think you can now


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> think you can now



really? that's awesome.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

wikipedia says its still closed actually... i reckon its open though


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> wikipedia says its still closed actually... i reckon its open though



so who's the liar? wikiwhatty or you?

I might go find out tomorrow.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 22, 2009)

Take a look at the Bristol flickr group and see where takes your fancy:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/bristol/


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> so who's the liar? wikiwhatty or you?
> 
> I might go find out tomorrow.



i might too, nowt else to do


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i might too, nowt else to do


still jobless?

we could go together if you like?

And if you lied I will throw you in one of the ponds. And if you didn't lie we will go up it.

It'll be pretty griping I think you'll agree.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

still jobless. had an interview today though 

well, if you're in the area like. we could report back as to whether its open or not


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> still jobless. had an interview today though
> 
> well, if you're in the area like. we could report back as to whether its open or not



Oooh hooray! 

Urban's roving reporters. I don't know who's interested though, noone else seems to care so we might just be reporting back to ourselves.

But there you go.

Cool I'll ring you tomorrow and you can also tell me about your interview.

Gosh I'm quite bossy aren't I?


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

yes.

i'll be doing some more job hunting tomorrow too, it will be well cool


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2009)

I know someone who has the key to Cabot Tower.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> I know someone who has the key to Cabot Tower.



That is seriously impressive. Seriously.


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That is seriously impressive. Seriously.



He keeps it closely guarded though.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> He keeps it closely guarded though.



Have you seen it?

I bet it looks like a magical key.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

it'll be one of these


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

YES!


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it'll be one of these



I think that is actually the one.


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oooh hooray!
> 
> Urban's roving reporters. I don't know who's interested though, noone else seems to care so we might just be reporting back to ourselves.
> 
> ...



Are you falling for the old 'would you like to climb my Cabot Tower?' line?

He always tries that one


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 30, 2009)

No report then?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 30, 2009)

Bet they didn't get to see much 


*ahem*


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jan 30, 2009)

I really really like Bristol, but every time I go there with high intentions - work hard, culture at w/ends - I just end up cidered.

They are just so friendly and ciderish.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 28, 2009)

BUMP to this as it's next weekend for my first visit. It's looking like I'm adding an extra day too  Been talk of a SPA place with an outdoor hot-tub, champers and the stars...


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2009)

Is that in Clifton?


----------



## big eejit (Mar 1, 2009)

If it is, make sure you pop into the Victoria next door:


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 1, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Been talk of a SPA place with an outdoor hot-tub, champers and the stars...



If that's the relaxtion centre in clifton you're going to, then it is very good. We just went on naked day, which was a bit of a shock.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2009)

Naked Bristolians ..


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 1, 2009)

If it's the same place I'm thinking of, swimming kit is required on Tuesdays and Thursdays, but (-as far as I know) the rest of the week it's optional.  

Those two days are open to all, the rest of the week is women only.  Except Sundays, which is just couples.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, same place by the sounds of it, and went on the sunday. Naked people everywhere.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL at nakedness. SPA isn't confirmed but I'm liking the sound of this. We are going to be doing the Bristol audio tour and a bar called Cosie Nook ? was mentioned and dancing in a reggae place till the small hours on Sunday.

I'm all excited...I'm going to be shopping too..


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 1, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> We are going to be doing the Bristol audio tour and a bar called Cosie Nook ? was mentioned and dancing in a reggae place till the small hours on Sunday.



Cosies?

(-Dunno about the 'Nook' bit though.  It _is_ small, I suppose. )


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 1, 2009)

Could be. Going out dancing at the Star and Garter if you know there?


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 1, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Could be. Going out dancing at the Star and Garter if you know there?



Yeah, that's not too far from Cosies. Less than half a mile apart, I reckon.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, the best pub to go to for last orders.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2009)

...always the coach house...


----------



## Geri (Mar 2, 2009)

I fucking hate the Star & Garter.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 3, 2009)

I googled the Star and Garter and it sounds like a fab place. I have just re-read my email and we are going to 2 more pubs...the Bell in Stoke (starting there) and to the Left Bank.

Had a call from my friend this morning who was all out of puff as she was having to take on a big hill en route to work.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 3, 2009)

The Bell is probably this one, which is a decent pub:

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/19/19843/Bell/Bristol

The Left Bank, I don't know about.  _(-Is that next to The Pipe & Slippers, anybody? )_



moonsi til said:


> ...she was having to take on a big hill en route to...



This is pretty much unavoidable in Bristol...


----------



## strung out (Mar 3, 2009)

yup, leftbank is next to the pipe and slippers. It's a bit of an odd place as the guy that owns it runs an art gallery, bar, meeting rooms and language school all off the same site. up shot is that you get a lot of arty types, foreign hippy students and all sorts going there. pretty nice place to spend an evening. last time i was there it was open mic night and we were treated to spanish guitar, noisebox and flamenco dancing.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> The Bell is probably this one, which is a decent pub:
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/19/19843/Bell/Bristol



One of my personal faves, really love the Bell, friendly staff, lovely landlady, and generally a really sound crowd too. 

Leftbank have never been to, bar 130 just next door is a bit swish but does very good and very strong cocktails on 2 for 1 in the early eve. Yet again that cocktail with absinthe at the pipe and slippers on the other side is pretty badass too. 

I've got a cocktail thing going on at the mo, can you tell?


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 3, 2009)

oooh it's all so exciting.. We are going to the Leftbank as a friend of hers band is playing. It's all sounding like a rather wonderful night. I too have a love of cocktails. I'm taking ingredients to mix up a cosmopolitan before we go out and I have a bottle of my tasty Aldi champers.

I just need to pace myself as I adore dancing to reggae . It usually happens in another friends front room who is a collector of 7"..


----------



## Geri (Mar 3, 2009)

Is there anyone in the world who doesn't love The Bell?


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ I will let you know next week..


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> Is there anyone in the world who doesn't love The Bell?




I loved The Bell. I went there on the Saturday night from about 9pm and sat at the bar getting drunk till about midnight. Great pub. We then went to the Leftbank which I rather enjoyed too. Later we went to the very unique Star and Garter and I pretty much danced till being dragged away about 6am.

On the Friday I met my friend for a drink in Cosies which is around the corner from her work and is another great pub though I was there for about an hour from 6pm with one beer as I was driving. Can imagine how it was pre-smoking ban! Later we went back to hers (Bedminster) and had a very very average curry from Kolkata Kitchens and then got very drunk on several bottles of wine and vodka. Saturday daytime was slow moving due to Friday night but we went to St Nicks market and walked up to Clifton Bridge.

I def want to go back soon and go get merry on cider at The Apple and try one of the Bristolian pasties.


----------



## Geri (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad you had a good time.  

I haven't been to The Bell in ages, even though I work just up the road. They do lovely baguettes.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 19, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> I loved The Bell. I went there on the Saturday night from about 9pm and sat at the bar getting drunk till about midnight. Great pub. We then went to the Leftbank which I rather enjoyed too. Later we went to the very unique Star and Garter and I pretty much danced till being dragged away about 6am.
> 
> On the Friday I met my friend for a drink in Cosies which is around the corner from her work and is another great pub though I was there for about an hour from 6pm with one beer as I was driving. Can imagine how it was pre-smoking ban! Later we went back to hers (Bedminster) and had a very very average curry from Kolkata Kitchens and then got very drunk on several bottles of wine and vodka. Saturday daytime was slow moving due to Friday night but we went to St Nicks market and walked up to Clifton Bridge.
> 
> I def want to go back soon and go get merry on cider at The Apple and try one of the Bristolian pasties.



I know people who lived here for years who haven't had a weekend as good as you had, well done that person I salute you! 

I am deeply saddened however that you didn't attend Cosies before the smoking ban...


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 31, 2010)

BUMP

I'm visiting Bristol again from tomorrow till Sat/Sun. Thursday I'm meeting a friend from work then out for a drink. Friday is meant to be sight-seeing,...I'm quite keen on the open top bus but the weather will most likely be against us.

Friday I'm going to Fools Paradise and Saturday mooching around the shops.

Is there anything on at the moment that I should try and catch?


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2010)

If you go to Bedminster again, try Ganesha for a curry (opposite Asda) - it's the best curry I've ever had. Don't ask for bhajis or poppadoms though!

What is Fools Paradise?


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 31, 2010)

Geri said:


> If you go to Bedminster again, try Ganesha for a curry (opposite Asda) - it's the best curry I've ever had. Don't ask for bhajis or poppadoms though!
> 
> What is Fools Paradise?




Thanks for the tip...

Fools Paradise is a benefit gig for www.invisiblecircus.co.uk 

I'm currently  as what to wear as dress code says 'beauty fool'


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I'm currently  as what to wear as dress code says 'beauty fool'



I have no idea what that means either!


----------

